# Kevin From Austintown Ohio New On Hobby Talk



## reefkc (Aug 25, 2010)

HEY EVERYONE !!!!!
IM FROM AUSTINTOWN,OHIO YOUNGSTOWN NEED A RACE TRACK,CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT.
I GOT A BAD ASS NITRO SAVAGE X TRUCK,ITS SWEET.NEW TO THE HOBBY ANDS ITS AWESOME.ANYWAY JUST WANTED TO SAY HEY TO EVERYONE:dude:


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey back atcha!! welcome, im a noobie 2. if u dont mind the drive cmon down to lexington ky. we got couple off road tracks racin normally on sat & sun eves. i can get u some info if u need it or you can contact coyote hobbies at their website. they made me feel welcome when i 1st started back into racin r-c couple year ago. but, if we dont see ya wecome to the forums and if u have any questions postem. everyone seems to be eager to help.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Have Fun Hobbies is in Vienna, there's a thread on the off road section and a web site at havefunhobbies.com
He has both outdoor and indoor off road


----------



## Shane Racer (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.theohiorcfactory.com/


----------



## reefkc (Aug 25, 2010)

*57 Chevy Body*

Yo To All !!!!!
Im Looking For A 57 Chevy Body For My Savage 1/8 X 
R/c Can Anyone Help Me Out Locating One ?????


----------

